
Google Site Reliability [SRE] Workbook - yarapavan
http://landing.google.com/sre/workbook/toc/
======
yarapavan
The new workbook is designed to give you actionable tips on getting started
with SRE and maturing your SRE practice. We’ve included links to specific
chapters of the workbook that align with our tips throughout this post.

[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/devops-sre/how-to-
sta...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/devops-sre/how-to-start-and-
assess-your-sre-journey)

